# Sewage Ejector causing trap siphonage?



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I went to a house today the client had a complaint that the powder room smells like sewer gas so badly she cant use it. I didnt think it was bad, but I looked for her. I checked the sink trap and toilet. I inspected the piping in the basement as well. I found that the ejector ties in about 2’ downstream from where the sink meets the main line. Is it possible, considering they use A LOT of toilet paper, that the ejector causes a pressure differential and siphons the sink trap even if all piping is properly vented? 

I am imagining that wooosh being too much for a 1 1/2” vent off a lavatory sink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what size line does the injector tie into? the 4 inch main?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

3”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I doubt that would be an issue, the ejector pumping into a 3 inch line and pulling the water out of the vanity trap, did you run it and see if it did or not? the 3 inch main is also being stack vented along with the sink vent...did you lift toilet to see if wax ring is properly sealed?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I doubt that would be an issue, the ejector pumping into a 3 inch line and pulling the water out of the vanity trap, did you run it and see if it did or not? the 3 inch main is also being stack vented along with the sink vent...did you lift toilet to see if wax ring is properly sealed?




not stack vented. This is a 3” lateral, there is a 2” vent that ties into it between the toilet and lav on lateral 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Maby the trap arm for the lav has too much grade an its siphoning itself.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

is the sump for the pump vented?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Maby the trap arm for the lav has too much grade an its siphoning itself.




good idea, I did check that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> is the sump for the pump vented?




yes, but that would keep the pit pressure neutral, but is independent of the main tie in correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PM sent, too many handy hack looking for a solution.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I doubt that would be an issue, the ejector pumping into a 3 inch line and pulling the water out of the vanity trap, did you run it and see if it did or not? the 3 inch main is also being stack vented along with the sink vent...did you lift toilet to see if wax ring is properly sealed?


Agreed- 
If everything is vented properly then the traps shouldn’t like their seal. So change the w/c gasket, there can be an “air leak” between the w/c outlet and the gasket, without(due to gravity) leaking liquid/sewage/water.(altho this is rare)

Next check:
-see if the w/c and basin trap is holding the correct amount of water. If so, then run the pump, and check the sink and w/c for movment in the water level.
If all is good, then there is prob an open drain or vent some where else close to the BR. So it’s time for a smoke test!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

before ripping the bowl up, look down the shower and vanity with a flashlight to see if there is enough water for a seal, if so then onto next step, also Tango probably sent you a PM on what to check next, back to the pump basin, if vent is clogged its possible to create suction in drain line, but if fixtures are properly vented trap seals shouldnt be pulled, I think Tangos idea of smell may be the answer..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

8/10 calls for sewage leaks / sewer gas smell etc. are dead rodents in the wall.

My experience anyway. :jester:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

worse case is its the female customer that has an odor problem down there...:vs_rightHere::surprise:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> worse case is its the female customer that has an odor problem down there...:vs_rightHere::surprise:




she definitely wouldn’t have known, cant imagine the last time she saw it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> worse case is its the female customer that has an odor problem down there...<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_rightHere.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs RightHere" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="Surprise" class="inlineimg" />



I Used to do work for a property management company, every fall/winter, I get calls to investigate a “bad smell” in the woman’s washroom. (Over and over again)
They had the “feminine hygiene product disposal box” about 18” above the baseboard heater.
The heater would gently steep the uses hygiene products, and recreate the smell of the Hudson River at low tide.. 
I would write an invoice with my findings.. nothing was ever done about issue. So after about 3-4calls I wouldn’t even bother to drive to the location, I’d just write another invoice..
$$$$$$


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> I went to a house today the client had a complaint that the powder room smells like sewer gas so badly she cant use it. I didnt think it was bad, but I looked for her. I checked the sink trap and toilet. I inspected the piping in the basement as well. I found that the ejector ties in about 2’ downstream from where the sink meets the main line. Is it possible, considering they use A LOT of toilet paper, that the ejector causes a pressure differential and siphons the sink trap even if all piping is properly vented?
> 
> I am imagining that wooosh being too much for a 1 1/2” vent off a lavatory sink.
> 
> ...
























I'm not sure if you caught a thread that I started about a static pressure test; where the plumbers seal the roof vents w/ test balls, ball up the 2-way c.o. out front, and then see if the w/c water level will rise and stay there by adding water to the w/c. But I consulted with another plumber who has been in the trade for over {40} years on this test since I didn't have the foggiest idea about it.


Anyway, he spoke at length about his specialty: finding sewer gas leaks in buildings. He is an expert. He is so good, that pest control companies call him all the time. He finds the cracked cast iron drains, wastes and vents etc. where rodents, roaches and sewer flies enter buildings.


Believe it or not, but some plumbers have pulled & re-set w/c's several times and the sewer gas didn't go away. Then they replaced the w/c and voila! No more sewer gas.


So, it is time for you to perform a smoke test for your customer. If you are a bit un-easy doing it, sub it out to someone who can do it and you go there and learn. {I would pay the sub, tack on my fee, and then bill my customer}. But you do what you want.


If you need further assistance, send me a PM and I will forward your information to him.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> she definitely wouldn’t have known, cant imagine the last time she saw it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



geez that just put a picture in my mind I never would want to see..and now its stuck there...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez that just put a picture in my mind I never would want to see..and now its stuck there...


Get your head out of the gutter, she's blind that's all. :wink:


----------

